

For all fellow rock climbers out there - volpav

Good day, HN.<p>As my latest weekend project, I've created an online guidebook for rock climbers which contains information about various climbing areas, sectors and routes. It's available at http://toprope.me<p>I'm personally a rock climber as well and I think that all existing solutions (websites) are not really easy to use. Here's what I tried to fix:<p>- Content-first approach.
- Powerful parametrized search.
- Mobile friendly.
- Offline support (via HTML5 Offline).<p>I'm also planning to expose a REST API in the near future.<p>Again, the website is available at http://toprope.me<p>P.S. Only sport routes for now, no boulders or trads.
======
drstewart
It seems like anything with a space doesn't work, e.g.:
<http://toprope.me/?q=san+francisco> -> Please connect to the Internet in
order to view the page you requested.

~~~
volpav
Thanks, I've just fixed this bug.

